# Monterrat an island to consider....



## hydrodog (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been going there for close to 8 years now....  liked it so well .... I bought a house and plan to retire there....   
Much cheaper than most Caribbean islands...  by at least half.... volcano yes but seems to be going dormant again... was dormant for about 400 years b4 the '95 eruption.... but so what even if another eruption happens .... the north of the island is safe.... protected by the central hills ....   
This island isn't for everyone .... no casinos ... not much night life except Friday and Saturday...   but there is lots of peace ... sun.... and surf....  small population....not much violence.... Just a nice place to enjoy the trade winds ... semi tropical living ... and the surf.  
Message me if you want more info ... whether its for a vacation or as a possible relocation destination.
I believe in this island.... want othesr to like it as much as I do ... and maybe relocate...increase the expat population....


----------



## hydrodog (Dec 13, 2013)

The place Elton John used to rent on Montserrat is for sale ...   it overlooks Old Towne... and the ocean.... you can see the beach below... the Belham Valley..... Rodonda and on a clear day Nevis. ...   Is slightly run down but for the right person who wants to retire ....    or live in the semi tropics .... what a deal ....      they are asking 260K USD....  

I'm not  a real estate guy and will not profit from this other than maybe if you come to this island .... we may be like minded people and become friends.....    I want to see this island prosper.... and I think it will given time ...


----------

